# Used harness



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

My guess is that the harness will be on the large size, but with the help of a hole punch you can make it work. 

Then you are left with a decision as to the dangling ends. Do you cut them and confine the harness to this horse for eternity? Or will you put up with years of endless flapping?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wasn't that why binder twine was invented - to tie up flapping straps? A local fellow who's been in the area but a couple of years is big into driving. His real love is the big horses altho he recently added a half draft to his collection which he harnesses to a large cart. Others are now wanting to "convert" their horses to driving so if I do purchase the harness and it doesn't fit I don't think I'll have much difficulty unloading it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Electrical tape is a harness friend, never leave home with out it!

Do you have a photo of the harness or a copy of the ad?


----------

